# USB wird nicht erkannt



## jAnimatic (4. Januar 2005)

Hi, ich habe ein kleines Prob.
Meine Tochter hat ein Elitegroup K7VTA3 ( Rev 1.) Mainboard und Win XP mit SR 2. Unterm Hardwaremanager habe ich keine Fehlermeldungen und im Bios sind alle USB-Kanäle aktiviert ( obwohl nur der hintere feste eingebaut ist). 
Wenn ich den MP3 Stick von Acer anschliesse wird das Teil total ignoriert ( nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung ) und wenn ich die Webcam von Logitec anschliesse bekomme ich die Meldung unbekanntes Gerät. Jetzt schau ich blöd aus der Wäsche, denn am Laptop und an meinem Rechner ( beider auch XP + SP2 ) wird alles erkannt. Ich habe keine Idee mehr, was schief laufen könnte! 
Thx im voraus
Gruss Jan


----------



## server (4. Januar 2005)

Wies aussieht scheint das ein generelles Problem von elitegroup - Mainboards zu sein? Schau mal in der Suchfunktion des Forums, ob du da etwas findest.....
Naonsten mal mit dem Gerätemanager probieren....


----------



## jAnimatic (4. Januar 2005)

SuFo hab ich durch, habe auch zu einem neueren Board von Elitegroup + Usb was gefunden, sprich den Link zu einem Treiber für den SIS Chip war ich und habe den Treiber für mein Board downloaded, leider ohne Erfolg und der Gerätemanager sagt mir alles ok. Und den Support von Elitegroup kannste echt in der Pfeife rauchen, auf die Rückantwort meiner Mail warte ich immernoch !
Trotzdem erst mal danke, vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee, die Kurze nervt echt WO IST MEINE WEBCAM DIE BRAUCH ICH ! naja Kinder   
Gruss Jan


----------

